# Smoker and trailer back from powder coat



## bbally (Feb 22, 2009)

The Smoker came back from powder coat! And I think it has come out
very well. The snow showed up overnight the day after I picked it up.






We added some really nice features that make it a custom! First is the
bottle opener. Someone said to me that without a bottle opener what good
is it? I agreed and we added this nice bottle opener.





The second feature is the coffee and bean warmer over the fire box. Opened
up the bottom a little for convection to move that hot air.





This is a view of the firebox end of the cooker.










And the beginning of the trailer that it will sit on is pictured below.





Now the trailer came back from powder coat on Friday. We could not wait so
Moe and I mounted the cooker onto it to see what it looks like.





There are two of the big barrel Dutch Oven stacks on the end of the trailer. 
Each can hold three 16 inch Lodge Dutch Ovens. I like cobblers for
dessert. The small rectangular stand is for a double 55K BTU commercial
burner I have for it. You see the half inch black iron pipe, which is
plumbed for propane and allows me to have four lanterns running, or lanterns and
Infrared Heaters going. There is a propane port for the burners as well. 
And a weed burner port for the lighting off of the cooker at the bottom of the
half inch iron pipe near the cooker firebox. The charcoal goes under the
cooker on the trailer deck, the wood goes on the rack below the smoker barrel. 
There is a basket for my cooking gloves and such under the fire box.
Everyone wanted to know why it had such heavy axles and why it had to be so
wide? Well if you look I can fit both Heritage SoftTail Classics up on the
deck for traveling to events. 





Now all it needs is wires and lights, plus the propane regulator and the two 40
pounds bottles. Then we are off to first burn!


'til we talk again, build out that project you have been putting off… it won't
finish itself!


Chef Bob Ballantyne
The Cowboy and The Rose Catering
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## meowey (Feb 22, 2009)

NICE!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats a great build show us when ya fire it up. i like that old l-tec migmaster 250 thats one machine they left alone a new esab looks just like it inside. when it works very good don't mess with it.
thanks for the pics and points for the build.


----------



## sixpack (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Build bet it will get a lot of looks going down the road.
Wish I could get my projects finished just don't seem to be enough time in the days anymore.


----------



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome build, I bet you will have some fun with that.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 22, 2009)

Great looking smoker. I like the bottle opener.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey bbally, Will you have to use a counterweight?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great very nice job I'll look forward to some pics of it in action


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very impressive, congrats on a biuld that's going your way.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a good?But it is a sweet build.


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks great, Bob!  Where did you get that white powder coating?


----------

